# LF Kribensis, krib, nigerian cichlid, purple cichlid



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

If you know where I can grab some of these let me know. The more purple the better or pink, the girlfriend says it's time she had a girly fish!! pm me please.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Purple cichlid? Maybe a yellow tail acie? I saw some at Rogers for $9.99 if your interested in them


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

http://www.aboutfishonline.com/images/kribensis.jpg

This is the fish i'm looking for.


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

I got a very colorful female krib from aquariums west a few months ago for under ten. You'll have to call them to see if they have any know though.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

ngo911 said:


> I got a very colorful female krib from aquariums west a few months ago for under ten. You'll have to call them to see if they have any know though.


I usually try to get fish from other members, where is Aquariums west? i'll look it up.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

i have 8-10 of these right now pm me if interested


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Brisch said:


> i have 8-10 of these right now pm me if interested


pmd'''' you


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

I was just at King Ed's and I saw some very large kribs for 8.99. Both males and females.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Thanks, will check them out, waiting on brisch to get back to me.


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

make sure to get a pair.. great for breeding, and beautiful clouration


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

IPU and Rogers both carry them frequently. I always recommend calling first to make sure though. If you don't care about size I would check IPU as I think they were cheaper although a lot smaller. If you see any albino krib in your search please let me know.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Will do If I see any.


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello,

I have some metriaclima pyrsonotos juveniles around 1.5-2 inch. Some of the males are coloring up. They are purple with orange fins, and when they get excited the males turn pink with purple/black vertical bars. The females are an orangey brown. My iPhone pics don't do them justice so I grabbed an example from google( below ). These guys are a little more aggressive then the kribs but are a cool African cichlid. Pm me back if interested.

Hope to hear from you
Teal'c


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a friend in my building that has a tank full of kribs ...think there are about 8 pair ? ...if your interested in them let me know as we are thinking of going to a bigger fish for him as he cant see to well ....will make you a super deal on them all if you want.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Teal'c said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have some metriaclima pyrsonotos juveniles around 1.5-2 inch. Some of the males are coloring up. They are purple with orange fins, and when they get excited the males turn pink with purple/black vertical bars. The females are an orangey brown. My iPhone pics don't do them justice so I grabbed an example from google( below ). These guys are a little more aggressive then the kribs but are a cool African cichlid. Pm me back if interested.
> 
> ...


Reason I was going for Kribs is that they like more acidic water as I'm putting them in the South American tank.  but thanks Teal'c


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> I have a friend in my building that has a tank full of kribs ...think there are about 8 pair ? ...if your interested in them let me know as we are thinking of going to a bigger fish for him as he cant see to well ....will make you a super deal on them all if you want.


PM'd you and interested


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

if you don't get those i saw kribs in the metrotown petstore, $9 or $10 each...


----------

